# PAP Smear Only



## CrysLednum (Jan 27, 2012)

Good morning -

Patient (non-Medicare) recv'd letter stating she was due for pap.  Patient has not had one in three years.  Comes in for just that.  

Physician billing 99213 with V72.31 stating this was a Well Woman Exam. 

The note is in no way "comprehensive" in terms that History only adresses Past History and 1 ROS.   Exam only addresses Constitutional and Pelvic exam. 

I am not sure that a 99386 with V72.31 would be appropriate.  But neither is billing 99213 with the V code.  

Any ideas? 

Thanks!


----------



## cheermom68 (Jan 27, 2012)

*pap smear*

What insurance?


----------



## CrysLednum (Jan 27, 2012)

Medical assistance.


----------



## msr1984 (Feb 2, 2012)

I am not sure about your state's medical assistance program, but Virginia Medicaid will reimburse it under a S0610 (new) S0612(est) which is specifically a gynecologic exam (Contact your state's medical assistance program to verify their acceptance of S-codes. So many insurances don't even recognize it


----------

